# Knitting with two strands of yarn - How to avoid tangling.



## Esperanza1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am knitting a baby afghan holding one strand of yellow and one strand of white together but I have to spend most of the time untangling the two strands. As soon as I start knitting, they start twisting around together again. Is there a way to prevent this from happening? I have the 2 colors in different bags and keep them a few inches away from each other, but still the two strands continue to twist together. Does anyone there has a suggestion on how to eliminate this problem? This is my first project in about 20 years and I am enjoying it very much other than this tangling nuisance.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Just by daily reading your articles and quorum discussions I am getting great ideas and advice. Thank you so much for all the accumulated wisdom you are offering. Your website is a treasure.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are knitting flat and turning at the end of each row, trying turning in opposite directions every other row. You probably are turning your needle in the same direction at the end of each row because it is something we do out of habit without really thinking about it, so with each turn you are twisting the two strands together in the same direction. If you turn clockwise on odd rows and counterclockwise on even rows you undo each twist before it gets out of hand.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I have heard that it helps to put each ball in it's own ziploc (resealable) bag with a tiny hole in the corner. Bring the working yarn through the little hole, and the bulk of the yarn stays in the bag, so no tangling. I haven't been brave enough to try two strand knitting yet, so I haven't tried this technique and can't tell you how it works. Just thought I'd pass it along. Good luck! I'd love to see your blanket when you finish.


----------



## 74mdb (Jun 28, 2011)

I read this tip somewhere and used it on my last project. Cut a short length (about 2") of a drinking straw, thread your yarn through it at the beginning. It will keep your yarns separated and tangle free!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

hi good idea about the straws i was going to buy myself two
bags for my wool the special ones with the holes in the tops
they are quite expensive so i will try the straws it will be
cheaper

susie cue uk


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

In frustration with a similar pattern I rewound the two balls of wool together in to one big ball,then knitted.


----------



## sushiminaice (Jul 15, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> In frustration with a similar pattern I rewound the two balls of wool together in to one big ball,then knitted.


i did that with four colors then undid it because one of the colors was shorter than the others. frustrating to undo too


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

It can be painful knitting with two balls of wool , but i put mine in a plastic container big enough to hold them and put a hole in each end,otherwise the suggestion of twisting the wool in opposite directions is a good one .Good Luck
Sharolynn16


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All of these are good ideas. For myself, I wind the two strands together. Just did that with some baby alpaca and it was too easy to work with this way.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

TammyK said:


> If you are knitting flat and turning at the end of each row, trying turning in opposite directions every other row. You probably are turning your needle in the same direction at the end of each row because it is something we do out of habit without really thinking about it, so with each turn you are twisting the two strands together in the same direction. If you turn clockwise on odd rows and counterclockwise on even rows you undo each twist before it gets out of hand.


Ditto. I think the yarn just naturally wants to twist clockwise, so I turn counter clockwise every time I turn and don't have a problem.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Used the straw method when making a marketing bag. Worked just great. Still have all of my hair.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I have found that having the 2 strands wound together is helpful. I also learned both strands need to be the same weight (if you wind with a ball winder). If they are two different weights, the tension will pull on the thicker yarn, allowing the thinner yarn to be longer. Then when knitting you have to constantly push the extra length of the thin yarn down. This can become a tangled mess too.


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

If you are able to knit both continental style and English style, use one color for continental and the other for English. Keep the English-style wool on your right and the continental-style wool on your left. No twists!


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

If you are able to knit both continental style and English style, use one color for continental and the other for English. Keep the English-style wool on your right and the continental-style wool on your left. No twists!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Esperanza1 said:


> I am knitting a baby afghan holding one strand of yellow and one strand of white together but I have to spend most of the time untangling the two strands. As soon as I start knitting, they start twisting around together again. Is there a way to prevent this from happening? I have the 2 colors in different bags and keep them a few inches away from each other, but still the two strands continue to twist together. Does anyone there has a suggestion on how to eliminate this problem? This is my first project in about 20 years and I am enjoying it very much other than this tangling nuisance.
> 
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Just by daily reading your articles and quorum discussions I am getting great ideas and advice. Thank you so much for all the accumulated wisdom you are offering. Your website is a treasure.
> Thank you in advance.


If you are working with both strands held together and knitting with both at the same time, don't worry about it, you don't have to keep them from twisting that is going to happen anyway in the stitch.

Now, if you are working fair isle or intarsia, that's a different issue. Fair Isle requires you to twist the yarns periodically as you change colors, and those do need to be untwisted so they don't drive you crazy. Put each ball in it's own zip top bag and simply suspend them over the edge of a table and let them untwist themselves. For intarsia either pull out strands a couple of yards long and just pull them out of the twisted yarns as needed, or wind several yards onto bobbins, unwinding only enough yarn to work with for each section of color, again, if they tangle, suspend them over the edge of a table to untwist periodically.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

When I make two socks at a time, I put each ball into a zip lock bag with a hole at the bottom. Each time I turn the needles, I also move the baggie from my left to my right. It keeps the skeins from tangling.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Great idea! I do a lot of stranded knitting and have just accepted that I have to untangle the yarn frequently. Can't wait to try this!


----------



## jdyenglish (Jul 20, 2011)

I have not used the straws but the "ziploc" bags work well. The main thing is to check every few rows because we have a tendency to turn our work in the same direction at the end of each row and checking every couple rows you can turn in the opposite direction. Or make sure you turn it in the opposite direction every other row.


----------



## jdyenglish (Jul 20, 2011)

I have not used the straws but the "ziploc" bags work well. The main thing is to check every few rows because we have a tendency to turn our work in the same direction at the end of each row and checking every couple rows you can turn in the opposite direction.


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Try putting both strands through a straw.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

AllyMu said:


> When I make two socks at a time, I put each ball into a zip lock bag with a hole at the bottom. Each time I turn the needles, I also move the baggie from my left to my right. It keeps the skeins from tangling.


Ally,
Once you get enough foot knit, tuck the ball of yarn into the correct sock's foot. No baggies needed.


----------



## craftingranny (Jul 17, 2011)

if you will cut a small square of cardboard, for each strand put a hole in the center and run you yarn thru the hole. moving the cardboard up the strand as you knit.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit from two skeins very often. I use two containers. It can be two small waste baskets that you use for your knitting or you can even put the skeins in plastic grocery bags... Anything to keep the skins SEPARATED. 

Currently, I just emptied out a 34.5 oz. coffee can (from Walmart's Red Diamond Arabica coffee) and have one skein in it!

MaryAnn


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

How clever is that!!!! Thanx for the tip, so simple yet so effective..... 

Hug, Ingrid


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

WHEN YOU KNIT HOLDING TWO STRANDS *TOGETHER* YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO LET THEM TWIST!!!!!!!!

You are basically doubling the ply or thickness of the yarn. You want them to twist - that will give you a nice even finish to the fabric. If you insist on untwisting them, the fabric will look like it is made up of splitty yarn. Not nice and smooth - it will look like you kept sticking the needle into the yarn instead of the stitches.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you holding one color in each hand? I find that helps. I have put the balls of yarn into bowls. It is a problem, and it also helps to curse a little...


Esperanza1 said:


> I am knitting a baby afghan holding one strand of yellow and one strand of white together but I have to spend most of the time untangling the two strands. As soon as I start knitting, they start twisting around together again. Is there a way to prevent this from happening? I have the 2 colors in different bags and keep them a few inches away from each other, but still the two strands continue to twist together. Does anyone there has a suggestion on how to eliminate this problem? This is my first project in about 20 years and I am enjoying it very much other than this tangling nuisance.
> 
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Just by daily reading your articles and quorum discussions I am getting great ideas and advice. Thank you so much for all the accumulated wisdom you are offering. Your website is a treasure.
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Taking the idea of 'ziplock' bags one step further, I use two plastic yogurt containers (or any containers which fit the size of the yarn balls). Poke a hole in the bottom and keep the lip on with rubber bands if needed. The extra weight makes the untwisting process easier. As others have said, hold the work up and let the yarn balls hang to untwist (and try to convince the cats that these are not their toys).


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

dawn b said:


> I have found that having the 2 strands wound together is helpful. I also learned both strands need to be the same weight (if you wind with a ball winder). If they are two different weights, the tension will pull on the thicker yarn, allowing the thinner yarn to be longer. Then when knitting you have to constantly push the extra length of the thin yarn down. This can become a tangled mess too.


I'm so glad you gave this warning! I have a ball winder and had just made up my mind to use it to wind two strands. Thank you for saving me from making a mess!

Virginia


----------



## ddonnelly (Mar 7, 2011)

I use the bags that newspapers come in when delivered to your door. Place the balls of yarn in 2 or however many you need bags, then tie the bag closed leaving just a small opening for the yarn to come out.
Inexpensive, and recycling a product I have no control over receiving.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> AllyMu said:
> 
> 
> > When I make two socks at a time, I put each ball into a zip lock bag with a hole at the bottom. Each time I turn the needles, I also move the baggie from my left to my right. It keeps the skeins from tangling.
> ...


That sounds great! Thanks so much. I am in the middle of a pair of socks now and can't wait to try it.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you ever tried putting your yarn balls into a shoe box, or such, one on each end,with a cardboard taped to divide them, and keep them from tangling while rolling around. Then a hole for each to follow through, and because you have already started your project, just cut a slot to get the yarn over to the holes.

Your friend, Diane


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

TammyK said:


> If you are knitting flat and turning at the end of each row, trying turning in opposite directions every other row. You probably are turning your needle in the same direction at the end of each row because it is something we do out of habit without really thinking about it, so with each turn you are twisting the two strands together in the same direction. If you turn clockwise on odd rows and counterclockwise on even rows you undo each twist before it gets out of hand.


TammyK, What wonderful advice. I have always had trouble knitting with two strands even thought each ball of yarn was in a separate bag. I have never heard of this before and really appreciate your info. Now I won't have to refuse doing any patterns calling for two strands. I often get answers here without having to ask the questions. Thanks a million!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

When I knit or crochet with 2 strands I put each in a bag or bowl with one on each side of my chair. I hold the strands by wrapping both around my little finger, the use my middle finger to separate them with one strand wrapped over the finger and one under, then both strands come over the top of my fore finger. This keeps them from twisting while I'm working my stitches. Then when I turn my work first clockwise, then the next time counter clockwise to keep them from twisting as I turn my work.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope you're pulling the yarn from the center of the skeins. Otherwise the yarn will twist from around the skein. I turn my garment clockwise one time and counter-clockwise the next time. I've also seen a friend of mine hold the yarn strands up in the air every couple rows, let the needles hang and they will naturally untwist by themselves.


----------



## pec243 (Jul 24, 2011)

When the tangle becomes annoying simply pick up the 2 balls of yarn and let the knitting dangle down without touching anything. It will untwist on its own.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use either my ball winder or my spinning wheel to wind the yarns together. You do NOT have to use yarns of the same weight, you just have to be vigilant in keeping the yarn free flowing if you use a ball winder.


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

The best method is an adoring husband or significant other OR a grandchild that you can press into service to hold the balls and feed the yarn, keeping it untangled. This works very well with a football game on TV. Guilt goes a long way.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> AllyMu said:
> 
> 
> > When I make two socks at a time, I put each ball into a zip lock bag with a hole at the bottom. Each time I turn the needles, I also move the baggie from my left to my right. It keeps the skeins from tangling.
> ...


Thank you so much for your suggestion. Unfortunately, my feet are small - child's 3 or woman's 4.5-5. The diameter of my socks is too small to insert the skein. It sounded so wonderful, but didn't work for me. Anymore suggestions?


----------



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

Great suggestions. My question is related to knitting with two stands of yarn. I am beginning an afghan that is knit with two stands of varigated yarn. The yarn gradually changes color and is beautiful. My question is this: Do I have to start (and continue) the knitting with the yarn color matching or do I just random start with the strands wherever they fall.


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought a "thimble' type dohickey at my LYS to put on the finger. It has little pimples to separate yarns - up to five strands - with a metal tongue that slides over the top to hold the yarn in place. Works great to keep yarn from twisting. 1st few times is a bit awkward, but 10-15 minutes and you're knitting as normal!


----------



## ddonnelly (Mar 7, 2011)

That straw idea sounds clever. I think I might give it a try.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

pec243 said:


> When the tangle becomes annoying simply pick up the 2 balls of yarn and let the knitting dangle down without touching anything. It will untwist on its own.


That's what I do. I always use separate containers for each yarn color, they still twist, and then I do as pec243 suggests.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Roxy, I once was told the same thing and let them twist. My piece turned out just fine.


----------



## Vicki Keyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow -- I am a child size 2 and I'm 51 years old. Could be fun knitting my own socks -- I've never tried.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

beverly.fleming said:


> Great suggestions. My question is related to knitting with two stands of yarn. I am beginning an afghan that is knit with two stands of varigated yarn. The yarn gradually changes color and is beautiful. My question is this: Do I have to start (and continue) the knitting with the yarn color matching or do I just random start with the strands wherever they fall.


I would start with the random colors. The will make the most beautiful patterns!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Vicki Keyes said:


> Wow -- I am a child size 2 and I'm 51 years old. Could be fun knitting my own socks -- I've never tried.


Knitting your own socks is great fun and if you knit toe up you can try them on as you go. My socks always fit me now and I get so many different colors. I always have left over yarn and it's fun to use it up in clever ways. One day I'll be brave enough to make multi-colored socks out of my stash even of they don't match!

I got carried away working the foot this time and started the heel too late. I was turning the heel at the ankle!!!! I just ripped them out to below the point where I needed to increase for the gusset and viola - perfectly fitting socks. I am now working on the leg and hopefully will be finished soon.


----------



## Esperanza1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you so very much for all the replies to my question how to avoid tangling when knitting with two strands. So many good suggestions and they came so quickly and from all over the world. I was very impressed. What a nice group of caring and warm people you are! I am trying the Ziploc bag suggestion with the little opening on top, and it seems to be working very well - will try the drinking straw for the next blanket, and also will try to roll both strands into one ball for the third project. 

By the way, I read somewhere that when you have difficulty obtaining the correct gauge, sometimes it helps to use two different sizes of needles while working a row, for example, use a size 6 and a size 7 at the same time and you will be able to get the exact gauge. The article also mentioned that different colors of the same type of yarn and weight can change the gauge. That's why it is always important to make a sample swatch when using a different color.

Thanks again for all your replies.I am also learning a lot about knitting just reading the Forum every day. Love the comments, the funny remarks and good humor, and your positive outlook. God bless all of you.

Happy knitting!

Esperanza1


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

If you keep one strand on each side of the first knuckle of your index finger as you knit, the natural twist will happen IN the stitch, and be straightened out over your finger........NO tangling of the yarns!


----------



## craftingranny (Jul 17, 2011)

take a square of cardbard and punch a hole in the middle, run your yarn through the hole (one for each color ) and your yarn will not tangle.


----------



## craftingranny (Jul 17, 2011)

take a square of cardbard and punch a hole in the middle, run your yarn through the hole (one for each color ) and your yarn will not tangle.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't like when yarn twists either. I'm crocheting and the stitches look better when the yarn isn't twisted. I was wondering if I should make a loop, crochet a few stitches and then when I'm almost at the end of the loop then put the single strand of yarn through the loop to crochet a few more stitches. or maybe I'll try that straw idea.


----------

